

Share HN: A messageboard for Startup School this weekend - icey
http://startupschool.herokuapp.com/

======
alexhaefner
Events like this sound like they'd be great things to attend. Too bad we (my
teammate and I) are without the resources to attend. Are there any HNers
attending who are not from the valley? Unfortunately the only time I've been
in the valley was working for a company that didn't want employees going to
these types of events.

~~~
icey
There are usually many people who attend who are not from the area.

The talks have been livestreamed on justin.tv in the past; I'm not sure if
they are going to be this year or not.

------
icey
Hopefully this will be useful for people looking to ride-share, coordinate
meet-ups or just as an easy place to keep track of things that are going on
this weekend.

------
LeafStorm
Do you plan to publish the source code anytime soon?

~~~
icey
Yep, it's actually already available:

<https://github.com/pmn/noir-messageboard>

